# Building a web site, Corel Draw?



## Dori (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi

I have a web site. Its ok, but it bores me. If it bores me, im sure it bores my potential clients. 

My problem with it is the general layout of it. The design and the look of it. I have only built sites with online site builders, pretty easy, but looks cheap. 

If there any way I can use Corel Draw x4 to build a good site, with links to other pages and stuff? Or do I need to buy (download?) site building software?

Cheers all!
Adam
Dori Clothing Co.

ps. love the site, its such a great tool!! Cheers!!


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

i dont know about corel but if you can get dreamweaver, you could prolly come up with something good. but i guess i need to know somethin about html / css (w3schools.com has very good tutorials)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can use coreldraw to layout the "look and feel" of the website. All the buttons, where your text goes, where your logo goes, etc.

Then you can hire a place to take that graphic layout and convert it to HTML so you can have actual webpages that you can upload to a webhost that look exactly like the layout you designed (only functional)

There used to be a free tutorial on advancedartist.com, but it looks like he's selling it now.


----------



## Dori (Mar 26, 2008)

Awesome, thats the answer I was looking for, thanks Rodney!

I guess any web developer can link the buttons, (when i get the chance!) ill have a play round

thanks again!


----------



## Needles & Ink (Mar 20, 2008)

No need to Pay a web developer. There are many free web editors all over google. If you have a design or layout use dreamweaver or even Microsoft publisher. 
Copy and paste your main images into the editors, create your LAYOUT and the editor will build the HTML code for you. 

No one really builds a site from scratch these days. Many might add optional features into their sites manually. But most start of with an HTML editor or some program that does "All or MOST of the hard work"

There are so many ways to build a website these days. The only option worth considering paying BIG BUCKS is if you want some fancey FLASH MEDIA designs that move across the screen, OR if you are investing in some high price software thats going to streamline your business. 

My personal oppinion is the layout is the hardest part. But if you already designed your layout, then adding links and making your site functional should be CAKE! Again, thats as long as you are not doing the HIGH TECHY FLASH MEDIA STUFF!

Thanks,
NAI


----------



## Dori (Mar 26, 2008)

thats awesome, thanks NAI.

Im currently using a online site builder with Network Solutions, but I feel it looks cheap.
ll look into getting dreamweaver.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Dori said:


> thats awesome, thanks NAI.
> 
> Im currently using a online site builder with Network Solutions, but I feel it looks cheap.
> ll look into getting dreamweaver.


Also check out NVU . It's a free alternative to dreamweaver


----------



## Dori (Mar 26, 2008)

Your a fountain or knowledge  Cheers!!


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

You can use Corel to draw a picture of your website, but you still need to get it "coded" to function. Many folks use Fireworks or ImageReady to perform this task. Fireworks & Dreamweaver work especially well togther. 

It can be tricky for a noob to slice it correctly and use the proper CSS commands/functions to get it to display. For instance.... you don't need the WHOLE background image, you can take a 5px wide slice of it and tell the CSS to repeat. 

A couple of years ago I did this mockup by creating the image of the website in Fireworks, then slicing it, and re-asembling in Dreamweaver. We never finished the project, but it is a sample of how that process works. 
donpedrosaz.com/dev/


----------



## M3tees (Mar 28, 2011)

uuggh why is website building so complicated! I dont at all know how to use coding but a simple drag and drop website builder that had a good quality look to it would be great! Kinda like wix.com except not based on flash so that your seo ratings are better. Does anyone know anything like this??


----------



## Skidream37 (Mar 11, 2012)

I just ran across this post accidently. In regards to Corel, the website designer X6 works great. Has built in FTP and easy to use. I can use it to design and upload to the host all in one program.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Read all about the X6 website designer here...

Graphics Unleashed: Corel Website Creator Poor Choice For Web Sites

It creates really nonstandard code. Ok for 1-2 pages but then you have to start completely over.

-James


----------



## Skidream37 (Mar 11, 2012)

James, 
The Corel website designer worked great for me. I put together an 8 page site with hyperlinks, lots of .jpg files and .pdf brochures in less than two hours. It even has FTP functions to upload to your host. I had no errors from start to finish. Many of us already use Corel and it came free with X6. It writes in html format but you don’t need to know any html to use it. However, it does save the files as a Corel file just like others save theirs as their own file type. I have used others and felt this one works the best for me.


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

Corel Web Designer is trash! Grabage! Do not Invest one second on it. The game has changed since the 90s and Corel is giving you a non sense 90s solutions free in X6.

Get into a free open source CMS like Joomla, Word Press or Drupal.

Trust me on this.


----------



## magiceel (Dec 29, 2009)

Wordpress is the way to go...there are many free templates around..just google... I figured out how to do it so let me know if u need help..


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

As a side note.. I never design websites I design content. I always use templates for my CMS Joomla. If you are not advanced in web work go with Word Press.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhjOnZlEygg&list=UUZmjDaQEnOVagqQcX_SrZuQ&index=4&feature=plcp[/media]


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

AdvancedArtist said:


> As a side note.. I never design websites I design content. I always use templates for my CMS Joomla. If you are not advanced in web work go with Word Press.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhjOnZlEygg&list=UUZmjDaQEnOVagqQcX_SrZuQ&index=4&feature=plcp[/media]


Do you use Joomla for your Advanced Artist website?


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Agree with above post! Try wordpress for better experience, no you don't need coding etc just install wordpress as free by your control panel, and use plug-in to make it awesome !


----------



## Skidream37 (Mar 11, 2012)

I personally have not used Wordpress so I can’t speak to how well it works. I tried it once but gave up on it because it looked like a hosted program rather than a local program that can be used to create a project then upload to your host. The download was rather confusing for my needs. Perhaps I need to understand it better before I speak to it.

I think of programs like tools in your toolbox and the more tools you have, the more types of jobs you will be able to do. Corel Web Designer X6 has it’s place in my toolbox as does KompoZer, Fireworks, Notepad++ and Dreamweaver. As mentioned before, if someone new to designing needs an easy to use program without knowledge of html coding, Corel will work well. The split screen will also help you understand codes. I start by putting my text content in a word document so I can easily insert it into different types of programs without recreating the content. Corel works well when it comes to cut and pasting MS Word text. The other thing that it does well is it will automatically save images (jpg, gif, pdf) in the image folder for easy export. This comes in handy when using the built in FTP.

I don’t advocate that any one program is going to be your one stop shop, but I will say that I was personally impressed at how easy Corel Web Designer was to use and it will produce a decent product.


----------

